# best way to get a high front lock up



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

So I purchased a 92 caddy lifted already and was wondering what would be the best combo as in spindles uppers etc to get a high lock up. Has 8s full stacks and 13s and the lock up doesn't seem all that great. I seen pics on another thread on here of a 90 red on red caddy with a great front lock up. Any ideas as of what to do to mine


----------



## IEHYDRAULICS (Dec 21, 2014)

Chk out that 80's s10 heard they do that trick


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

S-10 are the same as g-body's so I don't see how that works on a fullsize, but maybe I learned something new today......


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

So s10 spindles? Or the whole 9


----------



## IEHYDRAULICS (Dec 21, 2014)

That's what I heard never tried it myself


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You can get lifted spindles but then you lose those same inches on the down side. Extended uppers with the center of the arm cut out will let you have more motion but you put the ball joint at a tougher angle


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Chevy 1500 lift spindles not s10. but your gona need the 1500 ball joints, rotor and calipers to make it work.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

dont know if this is higher than yours but helps smash the ears down and weld them on the frame we did it to both lacs in the pic


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

where can i get these Chevy 1500 lift spindles and what year


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

ebaymotors or a off road shop. chevy 1500 2x4 lift spindels form 92-98


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

CADI KID said:


> Chevy 1500 lift spindles not s10. but your gona need the 1500 ball joints, rotor and calipers to make it work.


that looks great man. Can i get the stuff like spindle and calipers at a pick and pull and exactly what year 1500? 2 or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281311397337?nav=SEARCH
is it these?


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^^ :yes:


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm gonna try a pick and pull at lease for the spindles first. There pretty pricy on ebay but it'll be worth it


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck with finding lift spindles there. If anything you could pick up the calipers and brake line there. Maybe even rotors and wheel bearings if you find a good set.


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> Good luck with finding lift spindles there. If anything you could pick up the calipers and brake line there. Maybe even rotors and wheel bearings if you find a good set.


How strong are those ball joints?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Yup those are them


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

CADI KID said:


> Chevy 1500 lift spindles not s10. but your gona need the 1500 ball joints, rotor and calipers to make it work.


is that the stock rotor and caliper, on a 13" rim? im curious if there was any grinding involved etc?


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

S10 will work that's what I keep hearing


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> S10 will work that's what I keep hearing


S10 spindles are he same s g body spindles... that's defeating the purpose... factory caddy are higher from the get go..


you may have hard S10 LIFT SPINDLES... this would work also... but you"d need at last 2" S10 lift spindle to even be 1/2" taller than a factory caddy spindle... making it pointless...


----------

